# Oregon Outdoors, if you only have a few days.



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 18, 2006)

If anybody is planning to come to Oregon, there is quite a bit to see. But if you only have a few days, like 2 or 3, the north part of the state may be the way to go.

I made a page with a suggested route for a few day outdoor visit.

http://www.mdvaden.com/oregon_tour.shtml

It's very handy these days, that state campground sites can be reserved in advance.

If someone knows 6 months in advance that they are coming to Oregon, they can even reserve a YURT. Reserve those months in advance.

If someone drives, they can carry some gear. But if they fly, A Yurt allows them to bring a sleeping bag, or buy a $20 one. Plus a cheap cooler.

But the Yurt is a tent cabin ready to go with heater, lights and a locking door.

Here's on favorite campground at the north Oregon coast, near cities with shops, and nice parks...

http://www.mdvaden.com/nehalem_bay.shtml

Harris Beach State Park at the south coast, is a favorite too - about 1/2 hour from the redwoods.


----------

